

Ask HN: Good places to find startup announcements? - sagacity

Been busy with a few proprietary products/projects past few months so a bit out of touch with the HN/Startup scenario.<p>One of my general interests is finding/tracking good startups. One place I remember where such announcements are routinely posted is KillerStartups. What are some other good ones?<p>Please share your favs.
======
revorad
Doesn't seem to have too many updates in the last few weeks, but generally has
good content - <http://thestartupfoundry.com/>

~~~
bmelton
As a regular reader, I've actually been wondering about that.

Has anybody talked to Paul recently and/or can confirm whether or not he's
still moving forward with it?

~~~
g0atbutt
Hi guys, Paul Hontz here. I had a bit of a setback that's forced me to take
some time off from TSF, but I'm finally back in the saddle. Things are going
to start picking up again next week. Thanks for all of your support!

~~~
revorad
Sorry to hear about your setback, Paul. Glad to hear you're getting back in
the saddle!

------
GB_001
I generally like TechCrunch.com mostly because of thier constant twitter
updates.

------
eps
<http://betali.st>

